# Theory Proven



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Just picked up 2 6" Reds from lfs for $24.99 ea. They were in a tank with off white rocks. As soon as I put them in my tank, I noticed their colors change. They went from silver and a little bit of red, to dark grey and a lot of red + orange. I have mostly black, and off white rocks, and a black background + dimmed lights. Just my observation.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, they wanted $49.99 ea., but I have my way with words. Great coloring.

-Kevin-


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Great replies....thanks....appreciate it. I can't wait until all the bias people recognize I know a bit about Piranhas. At least I can spell 1/2 the shiit I post.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Your theory might be right.. but, It could be different water parameters in your tank as opposed to theres.

just a thought.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have clean water according to my weely test. Maybe lfs is slacking. If so......boyco......never mind....this aint no U***N


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I've had the exact same experience twice now. Both times I switched from natural gravel to black gravel and it had an amazing effect on coloration of the P's. I think they like it better too.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Great replies....thanks....appreciate it. I can't wait until all the bias people recognize I know a bit about Piranhas. At least I can spell 1/2 the shiit I post.


I didn't know you had a question, otherwize I would have responded. I figured you where just talking to yourself and I didn't want to interupt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Great replies....thanks....appreciate it. I can't wait until all the bias people recognize I know a bit about Piranhas. At least I can spell 1/2 the shiit I post.


Luva40, what is your problem man, there has been a lot of hostility in your posts lately. Look man, you gave like 2 hours for a response. You should give more. This site is still growing and sometimes it takes a little longer than other boards to reply. Be patient my young apprentice.

Relax bro.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Drank a little too much last night. Don't remember half of the posts I did last night. Sorry to all that were ofended.

-Kevin-


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry is going to cut it this time. You better have a keg party and invite us all! :veryangry:

But anyways, your right on this one. When reds are in white gravel or the tank has very light coloring the reds do the same. They become very slivery. I bet your tank is darker and has a more brown color to it. Thats when reds show off their beautiful colors.

SMTT


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Its too bad I can't send you all a beer over the net. :look:

-Kevin-


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

but we can give you our postal addersses!


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Innes said:


> but we can give you our postal addersses!


Me2 :laugh:


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Or just come over. I'm going to try my luck with only a 12 pack tonight. Maybe then I can behave myself.









-Kevin-


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

luva40 said:


> I'm going to try my luck with only a 12 pack tonight. Maybe then I can behave myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their are probbably websites for larger fettishes oh2: , but this one is strictly piranhas! :nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This _theory_ is nonsense, from where did you assume it was a theory? It has been common knowledge for as long as I can remember that fish will washout in bland aquarios.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I guess I should have said "Observation" instead. :







:

-Kevin-


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A play on words does not change the outcome. However I can understand where you might think some conditions produce certain results.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I am new to the piranha scene. I didn't notice any color changes in my Oscar tank when I changed the gravel. I am definately pleased with these results.

-Kevin-


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe it has something to do with lighting. When I turn my light on in the morning my RBP's bellies are white. But after the light has been on for a while they get a orange+red mix to their bellies.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Thats called stress. Lights stress them out.

SMTT


----------

